# rhom id



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

hey guys.. how big must a juvenile rhom be before it can be id as in type?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

It varies. They generally can be ID'ed positively at 6 inches plus.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

thanks serra.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ya i cant wait till mine gets bigger so I can have him IDed too, hes only 3" or so now.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

same here... 3 more inches to go.. ahah..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: you will get a better id if u wait till it gets to 10"


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Death in # said:


> you will get a better id if u wait till it gets to 10"


 or 12"


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

6-7" I'd say would be a good size


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

rhoms a rhom, reselleres just usally make up fancy names to sell faster and becuz that particular fish may have a lil more sparkle then another one, or a slightly differnt body shape, or a bit darker, there all the same specie. Its sorta like me making up a fancy name for one of my caribe because he may have a bite more red to him, not all fish look alike....


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

LunaSick said:


> rhoms a rhom, reselleres just usally make up fancy names to sell faster and becuz that particular fish may have a lil more sparkle then another one, or a slightly differnt body shape, or a bit darker, there all the same specie. Its sorta like me making up a fancy name for one of my caribe because he may have a bite more red to him, not all fish look alike....


 Not really. The differences are quite significant and not "made up" to sell the fish.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Here is some good info

OPEFE


----------

